# Icloud



## Kaellyth (25 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour

Lorsque je supprime depuis mes documents un fichier, il s'efface d'Icloud. Il y a une synchronisation de mes documents sur icloud.
Ma question, ce qui apparaît dans mes documents c'est icloud OU ce qui apparaît sur icloud c'est mes documents ?
Si mon SSD lache, Icloud sera t'il vide ?

Merci à vous 




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## NestorK (25 Septembre 2017)

Kaellyth, il aurait été bien que tu cherches un peu dans le forum et que tu déposes ta question dans la section iCloud. 

Pour te répondre :

- iCloud est un miroir de ton dossier bureau et documents et... C'est tout. Nous ne sommes pas sur un service cloud classique façon Dropbox ou tu peux synchroniser puis choisir d'effacer la copie locale pour ne conserver que la copie en ligne. Avec iCloud, si tu effaces un fichier en local, il disparaît en ligne.

- Si ton SSD lâche et que tu le remplaces, puis que tu lances une session avec ton compte iCloud, la synchro démarre et tu perds tout ce qu'il y avait sur iCloud car iCloud n'est pas - pour le moment - un système de stockage externe dans le nuage*.

C'est juste un outil de synchronisation entre plusieurs appareils. Tu notes que ceci ne concerne que ton "bureau" et ton dossier "document". *Tes photos sur iCloud restent en ligne, elles - quoi qu'il arrive à ton stockage interne, ainsi que quelques autres bricoles comme tes favoris sur Safari, etc.


----------



## Kaellyth (25 Septembre 2017)

Tu as raison, excuse moi. 

Merci de ta réponse clair et précise. Puis-je me servir d'icloud comme un lieu de stockage à part entière en créant un dossier "Stockage" ou je dupliquerais assez souvent mes dossiers (même si ça aurait le mérite de consommer deux fois plus de place du coup) 
Macbook pro (là où est la synchronisation "mes documents" ) => Ordi A 
Ordinateur fixe gaming avec 2to de stockage et Icloud dedans (lorsque j'ouvre le dossier icloud j'accède à la copie de "mes documents" de l'ordi A => Ordi B 
Existerait-il un moyen de téléchargement/mettre à jour le dossier "mes documents" de icloud sur une partie de mon disque dur de l'ordi B de manière automatique ?


----------



## NestorK (25 Septembre 2017)

Kaellyth a dit:


> Tu as raison, excuse moi.
> 
> Merci de ta réponse clair et précise. Puis-je me servir d'icloud comme un lieu de stockage à part entière en créant un dossier "Stockage" ou je dupliquerais assez souvent mes dossiers (même si ça aurait le mérite de consommer deux fois plus de place du coup)
> Macbook pro (là où est la synchronisation "mes documents" ) => Ordi A
> ...



iCloud fonctionne de manière automatisée et se synchronise seul. Comme je te l'ai dit, c'est un miroir à l'identique de tes dossiers documents et bureau, rien de plus. Tu n'as rien à faire, à configurer, iCloud s'occupe automatiquement de synchroniser chaque nouvel élément dans ces deux dossiers et te le propose sur d'autres appareils. C'est tout.

Tu peux créer un dossier de stockage dans ton dossier document, il se synchronisera automatiquement.

Par contre, mea culpa, il me semble avoir dit une bêtise : je viens de faire une clean install de High Sierra + connexion à ma session iCloud. Mon SSD était vide, ce qui n'a pas empêché iCloud de rapatrier mon bureau et mon dossier document tels qu'ils étaient sous Sierra. Bon à savoir !


----------

